# Zen2, impossible update?



## Hattu (Nov 29, 2019)

So, I have this AsRock x370 itx motherboard (1800X). It is said, that it cannot support new 2 gen ryzens. They're in the supported cpu lists at AsRock website. So, is it possible? I know, no PBO in use, but will it work? Like 3800X- 3950? I have modded my vrm heatsink...


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 29, 2019)

OK so which x370 board? Killer? Gaming X? Taichi?

What ever the support list suggests at the site and the proper bios revision that supports X processor, should be fine.


----------



## Hattu (Nov 29, 2019)

I have the X370 ITX MB.

And this is my vrm heatsink atm.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 29, 2019)

__





						ASRock > Fatal1ty X370 Gaming-ITX/ac
					

ASRock Super Alloy; Supports AMD Socket AM4 A-Series APUs (Bristol Ridge) and Ryzen Series CPUs (Summit Ridge & Raven Ridge); Supports DDR4 3466+ (OC) (Ryzen CPU) / 2400 (A-series APU); 1 PCIe 3.0 x16; Graphics Output: 2 HDMI; 7.1 CH HD Audio (Realtek ALC1220 Audio Codec), Supports Creative...




					www.asrock.com
				





			https://shop.jzelectronic.de/news.php?id=1574938860&sw=
		



			https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1wmsTYK9Z3-jUX5LGRoFnsZYZiW1pfiDZnKCjaXyzd1o/htmlview


----------



## pbm86 (Nov 29, 2019)

This board definitely supports Zen 2 Ryzen 3000 CPUs. You just need to read carefully the instructions for updating. You need to install version 5.70 not 5.90, because you are currently using a Summit Ridge CPU. Also before updating to 5.70 you need version 5.30 minimum. If you have a version older than 5.30 you need to update to 5.30 before updating to newer versions.


----------



## Hattu (Nov 29, 2019)

Thanks, i'll look in to it. My current bios version is 4.50.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Nov 30, 2019)

Hattu said:


> Thanks, i'll look in to it. My current bios version is 4.50.



One suggestion before you update your BIOS and CPU is to make sure Windows 10 is at least version 18.09 (or higher) and update your chipset drivers first before swapping the CPU.   When I tried with Windows 10  ver 17.xx it was a nightmare of instability.  But when I updated everything before updating BIOS and swapping CPU it went smoothly.


----------



## Candor (Nov 30, 2019)

Great job on the heatsink mod. Well done


----------



## Hattu (Dec 1, 2019)

This is my current setup:










						[work log] Diy itx case, aka ikea case
					

Greetings from Finland! :-) My first post to TPU and this forum...  So, i'm building a new itx case from a scratch. It's gona be a long project and my first, but at least i've started building it. :-) I have a lot of other money holes atm, so i think this project could take additional 3-9 months...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------

